# 14 weeks pregnant bad backache??



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi 

Im 14 weeks pregnant and i have constant backache all the time i have had it since about 11 weeks and it dont seem to have gone.
I always worry about any pain i have but when im walking i have to rub my back as its niggles away.

Is this normal and should i suggust it to midwife.

shye x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's fairly common to get this, as your uterus grows, and your ligaments expand and stretch, you can get cramps and aches in both your back and your stomach.  If it gets worse, or comes in waves very often, contact your midwife,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

